# Looking For 100%vg Nicotine Concentrate.



## Paul

Hi I'm looking for 100%VG 24mg/l Nicotine concentrate.

But the local prices seem very high at approx R6 per ml

I can import from the states a 1000ml for R1500 including duty, which works out at R1.50 per ml.

Is there no nowhere local where I can get for the same if not a little more expensive ?

Cheers


----------



## Mike

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/unflavoured-nicotine-e-liquid/

That @ 36mg with some extra VG added to it will be your best bet?

Even at 24mg, it looks like it's R3/ml

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/DIY-e-liquids/Skyblue-diy-liquid?product_id=164 or for all http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/DIY-e-liquids/Skyblue-diy-liquid

R159 for 100ml...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Paul said:


> Hi I'm looking for 100%VG 24mg/l Nicotine concentrate.
> 
> But the local prices seem very high at approx R6 per ml
> 
> I can import from the states a 1000ml for R1500 including duty, which works out at R1.50 per ml.
> 
> Is there no nowhere local where I can get for the same if not a little more expensive ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Paul, most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.
As far as I know 100 mg nic (in either VG or PG) is not available in South Africa.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Yes I have never heard of it, and also would strongly advise against getting any.

A few misplaced drops of that strength will have fatal consquences


----------



## Paul

Thanks for the info guys.

flip flip flip

Just ordered form skyblue, they didn't have any VG or coils for my protank mini2.........so now I will have to order from 2 different places and now the order has vanished from their system but the money has been taken from my account.

This is my second time trying e-cigs and I can see it being the 2nd failure. 

Problem is getting spares and juice in Durban, too much hassles. When something breaks waiting 2 days is not an option.

Anyone know where I can get the cheapest protank mini2 coils from that will get to Durban before the weekend?


----------



## Paul

Oh NO..........

Argh.........SkyBlue is closed until the 17th June ??????????

How can you just close business like that ?

Credit card nightmare to deal with.......and I am never going to get my juice before the weekend.

Hello tobacco my old friend


----------



## annemarievdh

This is why Skyblue is closed.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/skyblue-closed-for-2-days.2928/


----------



## RezaD

Paul said:


> Oh NO..........
> 
> Argh.........SkyBlue is closed until the 17th June ??????????
> 
> How can you just close business like that ?
> 
> Credit card nightmare to deal with.......and I am never going to get my juice before the weekend.
> 
> Hello tobacco my old friend



Agh please no......not the stinkies. There are many forum members here from Durban that can help you and trust me they will respond....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Yeah I agree with RezaD, don't go back, just give a shout out for help, I'm sure there will be atleast one person that will jump up to help 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul said:


> Anyone know where I can get the cheapest protank mini2 coils from that will get to Durban before the weekend?



http://www.vapeking.co.za/clearomiz...3-aero-tank-evod-2-replacement-coils-x-5.html

Order now... they will ship in the morning and you will have delivery on Friday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul said:


> Credit card nightmare to deal with.......and I am never going to get my juice before the weekend.



@Just B Juices are in Pinetown and they have Juice! 

FB Page https://www.facebook.com/groups/289438194564706/?fref=ts

Forum http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/just-b-vaping.89/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bartho

Hi @Paul. I think its best for you to stock up on some vaping spares: coils, juice ect. To avoid any future disapointment. You don't go past your local store and by a single stinky and smoke it, return to the store an hour later and pick up another? Good luck buddy hope you come right soon...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul

OK I received my 3.6% strength VG juice from SkyBlue Vapours, along with some cherry flavours and mixed up a batch of 25mg strength 100% VG juice.

Super  much better than the the 12mg stuff that most people use, I usually smoke unfiltered roll ups, so I am used to smoking a few puffs and getting a nice hit, the 12mg I would have to puff on for 5 minutes before I got the same hit, this homebrew 25 mg is much better and I can add enough cherry to suit my taste.

@devdev I think you will find that 3.6% is the maximum allowed strength before it has to be labelled as toxic.


----------



## PeterHarris

i think your original post was misunderstood

you wanted 100% VG juice with a 24mg nic strength, they read you want a VG juice that is 100% nic lol

glad you came right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

devdev said:


> Yes I have never heard of it, and also would strongly advise against getting any.
> 
> A few misplaced drops of that strength will have fatal consquences


 
no it wont
read here
http://www.bernd-mayer.com/electronic-cigarettes-and-nicotine-poisoning/


----------



## Derick

Paul said:


> OK I received my 3.6% strength VG juice from SkyBlue Vapours, along with some cherry flavours and mixed up a batch of 25mg strength 100% VG juice.
> 
> Super  much better than the the 12mg stuff that most people use, I usually smoke unfiltered roll ups, so I am used to smoking a few puffs and getting a nice hit, the 12mg I would have to puff on for 5 minutes before I got the same hit, this homebrew 25 mg is much better and I can add enough cherry to suit my taste.
> 
> @devdev I think you will find that 3.6% is the maximum allowed strength before it has to be labelled as toxic.


 
Not really true as far as I know - we import pure nicotine and could certainly sell it like that if we wish. After I did some research 3.6% (or 36mg) was about as high as we are willing to sell because of safety. 36mg you can still spill a bit on your hand, wash it off and have no ill effects, it is also low enough that inhaling fumes won't really affect you either and if you were to accidently vape 36mg it would make you nauteous before you got enough in to make you really sick.

So it was just a personal limit we decided to set and not really dictated by any regulation as such


----------



## Paul

@Derick well the US suppliers have TOXIC and POISON warning labels on all the strengths above 36mg, I doubt they would do that if they weren't required to.


----------



## Gizmo

I highly doubt any smoker needs more then 18mg in my personal observation of watching all groups of smokers from 10 a day to 40 a day switching effectively on 12mg. Most people use 18mg purely for the throat hit satisfaction.

Very few use higher. It may just be a mental thing, but don't mess with higher then 36mg nicotine if you really don't need to.


----------



## Paul

@Gizmo but when you import nicotine products you pay duty on the invoice amount, so if you import 100% nicotine the invoice total will be less than if you import 36mg.

The most effective import stratedgy is to import 100% nicotine juice on one shipment, then import the VG and PG on another shipment and just pay the duty for vegetable products.


----------



## ET

would love a bottle of almost pure nic. will last for ages and ages. yes i know, uber dangerous if handled incorrectly, but the amount of nic juice you could make with that would be staggering. also remember 100mg/ml is not 100% nicotine


----------



## Xhale

I'm not in s.a., so this doesnt really apply, but I buy 1litre of 70mg at a time, decant into 250ml bottles and store in the fridge for later use. Some people say freezer must be used, and if it makes them happy they should put it there
When mixing a 30ml bottle of 18mg, its about 7.7ml's of nic needed. Lasts ages.
I've been doing this for a few years now, and am only on my second 1 litre purchased bottle.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Nothing wrong with 100 mg nic if handled responsibly. Lots of research showing it is not that dangerous as long as you do not swallow it. And a little goes a long way. I use it mainly for those juices from the local vendors that are under the impression that 12 mg is representative of the vast majority of vapers, which is not the case. You only need about 2 ml to make 30 ml of 12 mg get to 32 ml of 18 mg, so you do not interfere with flavour much. I have yet to see an international juice retailer that does not also sell 18 mg, many do 24 mg as well and some go as high as 36 mg (e.g. Heathers Heavenly Vapes).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Strangely though, 24mg has been a big seller for us - I thought that 18 and 12 would be the big guns - so it goes I guess


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Strangely though, 24mg has been a big seller for us - I thought that 18 and 12 would be the big guns - so it goes I guess


You illustrate my point exactly.


----------



## Paul

This 25mg is perfect 5 puffs and you get a great buzz.

I think I will try a 36mg batch for when I am working, I often wear a full respirator when working, so I have to stop work to vape or smoke, If I can just take one big puff and get a good buzz that would be great.

Maybe I should pipe my atomiser into the respirator and I can automatically get fed hits along with the oxygen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Derick said:


> Strangely though, 24mg has been a big seller for us - I thought that 18 and 12 would be the big guns - so it goes I guess


 
Yes, I'm using some 18mg juice right now, and it's got a nice kick, I could get used to it again.


----------



## Paul

I am trying Glycerin B.P which is sold by chemists and PnPay 100ml for R11. 99

The BP is the British Standard similar to the American USP standard for medicines.

The bottle also has "Alchemist BV 709" on it which I have worked out means "sterile compounding area"

So far so good, ejuices with PG in irritate my chest, the VG is much nicer and it tastes better when it gets in your mouth.


----------



## Silver

Most interesting discussions

I am all for higher strength juices. Am on 18mg myself but am tempted to give 24mg a try after reading some of the posts above. 

@Matthee am with you on local vendors stocking 18mg. 

@Derick never knew you did your juices in 24mg?


----------



## Paul

I think 36mg with a seperate atomiser so you can change quickly wherever you are, at certain events using an e-cig would be not cool, a single puff of vapour is far more likely to be missed or ignored. Maybe make it with no flavour so there is no smell at all.

I will call it "Pirate Vape" !!!

Most of the events where an e-cig might be frowned on would be a little bit better on a nicotine overdose, so no harm in trying


----------



## Oupa

Yip, 100mg is equal to 10% nic. 1000mg is 100% nic and there is no way any of us should be handling that.

And yes I have had small spillages of 100mg nic on my hands with no side effects. Just rinse it off asap. 

Please note: never handle 100mg nic without gloves, eye protection and proper mask... not to mention proper research. Apron or overall also advised.


----------



## Paul

Oupa said:


> Yip, 100mg is equal to 10% nic. 1000mg is 100% nic and there is no way any of us should be handling that.
> 
> And yes I have had small spillages of 100mg nic on my hands with no side effects. Just rinse it off asap.
> 
> Please note: never handle 100mg nic without gloves, eye protection and proper mask... not to mention proper research. Apron or overall also advised.


No worries, I already work with highly explosive chemicals and gases where you fall down dead after a few minutes and skin contact with a ml will leave you ill the rest of the day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oupa

Paul said:


> No worries, I already work with highly explosive chemicals and gases where you fall down dead after a few minutes and skin contact with a ml will leave you ill the rest of the day.



Hectic!


----------



## Paul

Oupa said:


> Hectic!


One of the main reasons I am vaping, it is much easier to work with a full repsirator on all day, before after only an hour or so and I would be struggling to breath. Smoking means you have to breath in more air to get the same amount of oxygen in your blood. After only 2 weeks of vaping it was a lot easier to breath through the respirator.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Most interesting discussions
> 
> I am all for higher strength juices. Am on 18mg myself but am tempted to give 24mg a try after reading some of the posts above.
> 
> @Matthee am with you on local vendors stocking 18mg.
> 
> @Derick never knew you did your juices in 24mg?


Yep, all our flavours are available in 24mg - I have a batch for myself when I have a serious craving for a stinky - vape that for about 30 mins and all thoughts of stinkies are gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oupa said:


> Yip, 100mg is equal to 10% nic. 1000mg is 100% nic and there is no way any of us should be handling that.
> 
> And yes I have had small spillages of 100mg nic on my hands with no side effects. Just rinse it off asap.
> 
> Please note: never handle 100mg nic without gloves, eye protection and proper mask... not to mention proper research. Apron or overall also advised.



@Oupa, about that pic of you in your white lab coat with gloves and a mask......
Please show us the master mixer of our favourite workhorse juices in action


----------



## Silver

Derick said:


> Yep, all our flavours are available in 24mg - I have a batch for myself when I have a serious craving for a stinky - vape that for about 30 mins and all thoughts of stinkies are gone



Many thanks @Derick, will keep that in mind and I think I will order some for those special craving times


----------



## Silver

Paul said:


> One of the main reasons I am vaping, it is much easier to work with a full repsirator on all day, before after only an hour or so and I would be struggling to breath. Smoking means you have to breath in more air to get the same amount of oxygen in your blood. After only 2 weeks of vaping it was a lot easier to breath through the respirator.



@Paul, sorry to hear you are on a respirator. I may have missed it and i dont mean to probe, but do you have a condition that requires this?


----------



## Paul

Silver said:


> @Paul, sorry to hear you are on a respirator. I may have missed it and i dont mean to probe, but do you have a condition that requires this?


 
I build boats, the chemicals I use are highly flammable and toxic and the solvents used are easily abosrbed through the skin.

When wearing a resipirator you have to pull the air through a filter, it requires more effort to breath than normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

